# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как раздать инет по сети так чтобы....

## denacid

Как раздать инет по сети так чтобы эти пользователи которым я раздал не смогли бы его тоже раздаватьИ? Может программка есть какаяИ

----------


## Blackwizard

Слух, denacid, у нас все телепаты в отпуске. А по большому счёту, какой инет хотим раздавать? Конфиг сети в студию, что хотим получить в итоге.
На вскидку, ставь http proxy можно squid. ИМХО работает получше и менее ресурсозатратен. Но требуются не плохие знания.

----------


## denacid

Инет Adsl безлимитка, в сетке где то 30 пользователей, 1 сервак, собсно домен. Выделить хочу инет нескольким пользователям но так чтоб они потом сами не смогли его раздавать.

----------


## Ghost Shadow

Если уж так параноится, то без ограничения на установку всего чего только можно не обойтись. Так же нужны ограничения на изменения настроек системы. Все реализуется через политики (локальные или доменные)

----------


## Blackwizard

С помошью политик можно. Есть не много лругой способ. Ставишь проксик, тот же wingate, авторизация по ip and mac. В свойствах браузера ставим прокси и пользуем инет. Но есть подводный камень, не все приложения терпят работу с прокси. Что касается остального, то через политику.

----------


## asd_rojd

меня у вас там нет, поставлю сквид под винду, и кому захочу дальше раздам инет! сквид не требует админских прав :) если конечно же не ставить как сервис :) но я бы сделал по другому, пользователи по дефолту не могут менять настройки сети, так же политиками надо запретить что бы они не могли проксю в ИЕ, и запретить инсталить всякий хлам! тогда даже если и поставят проксю то ею ни кто не воспользуется... а будут умники у кого стоит мозила или опера, найди где там хранится политика прокси (в опери в ини файле) в мозиле не знаю бо не юзаю,запрети возможность изменения этого файла...если в реестре закрой ключ на изменение реестра того.

----------


## pol

Почему бы не дать этим самым пользователям доступ в Internet с такой минимальной скоростью при которой 1 пользователь сможет ворочаться, даст еще кому, то будет ворочаться сразу ощутимо хуже?

----------


## LightSpektr

ставь kerio там всё чётко! поставишь юзерам авторизацию. кого хочешь  инет пустишь, кого не хочешь не пустишь... Я сам 2 недели админ, сразу поставил по совету керио и всё с ним можно сделать)) да и хелпы к нему на русском можно найти (если с английским проблема). Удачи.

----------


## pol

Проблема состоит не в том чем раздать, а как сделать чтобы никто кроме 1 машины в сети(сервера) не смог раздать инет другим пользователям.
Причем тут прокси, способы авторизации?
Получил я Интернет по proxy и что я не смогу его раздать?
Из высказанного решений не вижу.

----------


## pol

Предлогаю дать учетным записям на систеиах компьютеров на которые роздан интернет пользовательские права. Если этого будет недостаточно то сделать еще дополнительные ограничения политиками безопасности это будет возможно если на клиентских компьютерах WIn2000 и выше.

----------


## ixpict

> Как раздать инет по сети так чтобы эти пользователи которым я раздал не смогли бы его тоже раздаватьИ? Может программка есть какаяИ


Есть :) называется freebsd =) вообщем мой совет ставишь pppoe и/или vpn сервер с контролем один-пользователь - одна сессия.

Раздавать его в любом случае смогут, тут как не крутись. Просто можно сделать некомфортной раздачу снизив скорость. Например 10КБ/сек - скорость едва достаточная для оного пользователя. сомнительно что появтся желающие кому-то что-то раздавать.

Далее чекишь сетку на появление сервайсов аналогичных твоим. Очень легко спалить pppoe =).

У меня только один вопрос заччем на сетку из 30 пользователей такое глупое условие? ИМХО если в сетке сидят действительно пользователи, а не бородатые программеры то никто даже морочиться не станет.

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Есть :) называется freebsd =) вообщем мой совет ставишь pppoe и/или vpn сервер с контролем один-пользователь - одна сессия.
> 
> Раздавать его в любом случае смогут, тут как не крутись. Просто можно сделать некомфортной раздачу снизив скорость. Например 10КБ/сек - скорость едва достаточная для оного пользователя. сомнительно что появтся желающие кому-то что-то раздавать.
> 
> Далее чекишь сетку на появление сервайсов аналогичных твоим. Очень легко спалить pppoe =).
> 
> У меня только один вопрос заччем на сетку из 30 пользователей такое глупое условие? ИМХО если в сетке сидят действительно пользователи, а не бородатые программеры то никто даже морочиться не станет.


ты прав,только снижение скорости может повлиять,а так бесполезно и прог таких нет.

----------


## inick

Ставиш прокси-сервер, под Windows хороший вариант UserGate, под Unix - Squid. Закрываеш доступ к проксе всем, а потом в самом прокси-сервере даеш разрешение на доступ отдельно для каждого IP адреса клиента, который ты хочешь чтоб имел доступ к интернету. Можно также сделать и с авторизацией, но тут может возникнуть больше проблем, т.к. не все ПО поддерживает авторизацию через проксю, под Unix больше возможностей, но нада уметь и конфиги писать.

----------

